# Bag/pouch for Camera & lenses



## daniela (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi!
I want to buy an pouch or bag to store my equipment in my backpack (Futura Vario 45+10 SL) . I own an EOS 7D with an vertical grip and need a bag or some pouches for an 10-22mm Sigma, an 28-70mm Canon and an 70-200mm Canon II. 
Can you give me some advice, whether I should buy separate pouches and which one, or an padded inlay where I can put all together into the backpack? 
The pouches should be well padded but not much bigger than the lenses are. Or is there an small bag, that is a little bit compressable, so that I do not loose to much room in the backpack?
I do not want to buy an fotographic-backpack, because I have to store a lot more for my children.

Thanks a lot
Daniela
Munich/Germany


----------



## LostArk (Aug 19, 2012)

I use an Op/Tech D-Pro neoprene pouch, which I swear by. It allows me to throw my gripped 7D or 5D with lens attached into whatever bag (and often no bag) without worry. It accommodates my 24mm 1.4L II, but I don't think it would be large enough for a 24-70. However, Op/Tech does make one size larger, the D-Pro Zoom. Use the D-Pro to protect your camera body and one of your lenses, and the pouch that came with your 24-70 to protect the other. For your 70-200, I'd recommend the LensCoat Lens Pouch, size large. Buy some t-shirts from the thrift store to use as additional padding if / when necessary.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd go with individual cases for packing convenience. 

Lowepro Lens Cases offer good protection (better than the Canon pouch, a bit better than the Canon zip case for the white zoom), and are available in many sizes. A gripped body with no lens mounted will fit perfectly in a Lowepro Utility Bag 100 AW.


----------



## daniela (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot! The softpouch is an good idea, also the Lowepro 100.

Do you use an toploader that is mounted in the front of your backpack or your chest, or how do you transport your camera if you will be ready to shoot, without pullig down the backpack? Or ist there another possiblity?

G
Daniela


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a couple of toploaders (in the Lowepro line, you need the Pro versions for a gripped body, I have the 65 and 75). I occasionally wear them on a hip belt, but mostly they're used for transporting a small kit in the car (right now there's the 75 with the 1D X and 100-400L, with the 40/2.8 pancake in the side pocket, leaving for an Audubon sanctuary hike with my daughters in a few minutes). 

For ready access, I carry the camera+lens on a Blackrapid strap. Good support, weight is on shoulder not neck, and I can wear it together with a large-ish pack (like a Lowepro Flipside 400 AW, full pack with hip belt, etc.).


----------



## xps (Aug 19, 2012)

Click elite offers some toploaders too.

Hard cases need more space and are not "fitting well" into the backpack. But they protect your gear better.
Soft cases fit better into your backpack, but the protection is (sometimes) not as good as if you take an hard case.


----------

